# What is the average a nigerian dwarf produces?



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been milking one of my does, once a day, for almost a week. I am finally getting some real stamina, but in the mean time, with me only milking a little at a time (first day was 1/2 cup, and my stamina has been increasing by about a half cup a day), shes starting to dry up, but today I got a whole quart out of her! I still didnt get her anywhere near emptied out!

Also, since I am still a total beginner, I am always getting the milk dirty (its always my fault, she stands pretty well), but one time I didnt get it dirty, and I had some, and it tastes SO INCREDIBLY GOOD! Her milk smells, and tastes like vanilla milk. Is that how goats milk always tastes?

Our quart from today


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Cool! I thought I was the only one who thought fresh goat milk tasted like it had vanilla in it. (Besides my older brother. He's the one who pointed it out) 
Yes, I guess it's normal then.
Goat milk is right tasty right?


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the average amount is two quarts, but it'll vary of course depending on genetics and feed.

Mmm, vanilla milk! Maybe I'll steal some of baby's milk tomorrow, to see if it tastes sweet. Sounds yummy right now


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't wait to make some ice-cream out of it! Its going to be amazing, I know it! Tomorrow, I will have another doe to start milking, so I am really curious to see if her milk tastes just as good! I have a feeling she will be a huge pill about it, so I don't foresee having any clean enough milk to taste for a while, but maybe she will surprise me LOL.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Try milking into a little jar or bottle, then pour into the big bucket. That way only a little milk will get dirty instead of all of it. I milk into a mason jar with cheesecloth taped over it, very helpful in keeping debris out.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

*Breast pump*

Have you tried a human breast milk pump? I used an inexpensive manual one on a Nigerian with small teats, and it did go faster.

Vicki


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

And the milk stays clean because it goes directly into a jar.

Vicki


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

You shouldn't use a breast pump because they aren't designed or made for goats. They don't have the proper suction and can damage their mammary.

For tough milkers we milk into a strip cup. It's small and has a cover so they can't stick they're feet in. We just pour a little in at a time into a big jar. We strain all our milk through a filter we got at caprine supply. A filter is definitely a must have for milking to get the debris out. All that keeps the milk tasty and clean 

As for average production it depends. It would seem average is about 2lbs a day (1lb=16oz=2cups). Above average would start in the ballpark of 2.5 to 3lbs per day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I too milk directly into a strainer set over the bucket. That way if a hair or something falls in, it's not sitting there floating in the milk before I can get in to strain it.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

audrey said:


> I can't wait to make some ice-cream out of it! Its going to be amazing, I know it! Tomorrow, I will have another doe to start milking, so I am really curious to see if her milk tastes just as good! I have a feeling she will be a huge pill about it, so I don't foresee having any clean enough milk to taste for a while, but maybe she will surprise me LOL.


Oh yes!! I have made ice cream with goat milk a couple of times. It was sooooooo delicious!! 
It was creamy and soft. My siblings loved it! Me too. It is good stuff.

In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Got another quart today  So if I am getting a quart once a day, theoretically I would be getting 2 quarts with twice a day milking right? I think I am going to have to milk test this doe next year! I don't have time to do twice a day milking right now, plus she is def. drying up, I milked her out a lot more today, but not completely. I have to squeeze harder as she gets emptier, she doesnt act like I am hurting her, but I am afraid I will. Plus I am not really sure how much people do milk them out. Does anyone feel like posting a picture of their doe after milking?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I always milk mine til no more will come out.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed...I milk out, bump, milk out, bump ,milk out....until I get no more.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Like everyone else said you can just bump and massage till nothing else comes out  

I'll try to remember to get a pic of two different does with their udders empty tonight when I milk. You'd be surprised in the difference some does have when empty. If they have 'E' level udder texture it will milk out to nothing. A '+' or 'V' may still look like they have something, but no more milk comes out. Since their bodies work in a supply and demand type way you want to be sure your milking the doe all the way out no matter what. Even if she has kids she will leave or still have enough to feed them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> Like everyone else said you can just bump and massage till nothing else comes out
> 
> I'll try to remember to get a pic of two different does with their udders empty tonight when I milk. You'd be surprised in the difference some does have when empty. If they have 'E' level udder texture it will milk out to nothing. A '+' or 'V' may still look like they have something, but no more milk comes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Cassie, can you explain the levels?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I would be happy to! 

The highest level is 'E' which means "Extremely Correct/ Excellent (both words are used)". At that level the udder should look like a deflated balloon after milking with it being visible the doe is empty.

Second level is a 'V' which stand for "Very Good". Typically a 'V' is given to first fresheners that show promise of going onto be an 'E', but because of their age an appraiser no matter what won't score them as an 'E'. 

Third level is a '+' which stands for "Good Plus". At that level you have a doe with a nice udder, but it isn't emptying out all the way and it could be softer. All but one of my unfinished does got that rating and it's still a good score. But, it's easy to tell their udders are meaty and need improving on. 

The last three levels are 'A' for "Acceptable, 'F' for "Fair" and 'P' for Poor. As you go down it's just worse scores for having less and less good texture and an inability to empty the doe.

I'll be sure to get a picture to help. I have one FF that scored a 'V' and a second freshener that earned a '+' and the difference is night and day. 

The letter score system is used in every section of L/A from feet, to back, to rump, to dairy strength.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh thank you ciwheeles, I have figured out with some of the LA ratings mean, but havnt figured it all out. I have never gotten Honey down to where I am not getting any milk out yet, but it took more pressure for sure. I should probably be doing more bumping at that stage huh. My hands just aren't there yet to do a full out milking. When I get done with the quart, I have that claw hand feeling going on LOL.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Your welcome! My LA appointment was last week so I still have all that good stuff riling around in my brain. LOL

Anyway, here are my examples 

First is an empty second freshener that scored a '+'. 

Second a 9 year old 8th freshener. 'E' in texture and mammary. 

Last, full and then empty FF. 'V' in texture, due to age. She has bad attachments but she's such a sweetheart and a saint on the stand. That all justifies her place here! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Average totally depends on the genetics.
And... I purchased a gently used Medela electric breast pump to use on my one FF with small teats... it pulses and is gentle and it worked very well with her.

I lost my biggest producer in February, at her peak with milking 2x a day she put out 5.5 cups for a total of 2 quarts plus 3 cups per day.
The FF mentioned above delivered quads and with milking her 1 x a day she was giving me just over a quart
My 3rd F doe who is now 10 weeks fresh is giving 2 quarts a day with 2x a day milking

I have a lidded SS Pail that I dump my milk into... I have nice trimmed udders that are brushed off as well as bellies and I milk into a 4 cup measuring cup, dump into pail and finish milking. Only time I've had dirt in my cup is when a doe decides to step in it . I use a mini strainer with filter disks from Hoegger Supply and strain into chilled half gallon jars. And yes, fresh chilled milk from Nigerians as well as Pygmy's is sweet and smooth


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures! I think honey might be more of a V grade doe from the looks of it. I still didnt get her all the way milked out, but we got down to a very small stream. Still a quart of milk though! I used a jar today instead of a bowl, that did help a lot! I made some ice-cream


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Cassie~ that is helpful! I may even have a pretty decent udder on my ff nubian  If it's ok with you Audrey, I may post pics of her before and after....don't wanna hijack!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I milk 2 nigerians, 1 of them gets milked twice a day and the other gets milked in the morning (kids nurse in the day). i get about 1/2 gallon a day between the 2.
I strain my milk after I milk, I milk Rebekah with a machine because it's impossible to hand milk her and it stays a lot cleaner that way.
I milk iris into a bucket then strain it after i'm all done.
I also milk 6 Alpines, 2 are milked by machine while I hand milk 1 then my next set comes out and I do the same. It is very important to have udders clipped and washed for milking or else you get a lot of hair and dirt.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Stephanie yes please do post them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll try to get some today....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, first up is Heidi...6 year old nubian gal....I am getting only about 1/2 a gallon a day from her, she is 4 months fresh...her udder seems "meaty" or what I would imagine as meaty...she likes to dry off on me quicker than I prefer :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Next is Daisy Mae...2 year old FF.She is 3/4 nubian 1/4 lamancha...she milks like a dream, very nice orifice size! I am getting 3/4 to 1 gallon a day from her also at 4 months freshened.Her milk is what we choose to drink, very creamy and delicious!shhhh! This is my favorite gal!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty does! They do seem to empty out pretty well. My favorite though would be your FF. She's showing a lot if promise as an FF and empties well. It will be neat to see how she changes from year to year. I want to say they both could be V with your FF having the potential to be an E in texture, but it's hard to tell through a pic. Feeling the udder helps.  Both their udders look to be very well attached and they are some nice girls!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, really Cassie? I feel like my older doe has a "meaty" feel but the FF has an emptier feel.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow, really Cassie? I feel like my older doe has a "meaty" feel but the FF has an emptier feel.


I think so.  One thing I've noticed about my meaty girls is that their udders never get that deflated balloon look like your more senior doe has. Your doe could be just like my 9yr old. When we got her she wasn't producing much and she still isn't. When we first got her we didn't think we were emptying her all out because she looked like your senior, but learning more now we know that she actually is empty. Even though there is still a bit of a meaty feel. That is natural. 

Like I said they are very nice girls! :thumbup:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks  That's good to know!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I was going to get milked out pictures of Honey, but then life got super busy and I havnt been able to milk her for 3 days, and am just going to let her dry up. It was such a fun experience milking her every day though! I will have one more doe that I can milk starting beginning of August, so I will probably do that with her


----------

